# CCGB Cockapoo Register



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Following approval by the CCGB team we are pleased to let cockapoo owners know that we will be starting a register for all GB cockapoos within the next few weeks.

Before making a start we would like to know what information you would or could submit about your cockapoos. Bear in mind that it could contribute to a good picture of what health testing has been done, whether parents were KC registered, whether dogs have permanent ID, whether people intend to breed, your cockapoos breeder etc etc. This information can all then contribute to the work we are doing with BVA and The Karlton Index among others.

We'd also like to know what you would want from CCGB if you registered your cockapoo.

The CCGB team has remarkable capacity to implement and move forwards so any opinions/ideas/debate about information held etc.. should be concluded by Sunday 13th May.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

For starters I would suggest;

Dogs name - I don't know how you would differentiate between identical names though? A reference number maybe or create KC style names?
Breeder
All available history including KC names of parents/grandparents.
Health tests and results where applicable
Date of birth of dog
Colouring
Type of Cockapoo (F1/F2/F1B etc) American/English/Miniature/Toy?
Male/female
Spayed/neutered?

You would also need owner details but these would have to be stored carefully and availability would have to be at the owners discretion. So maybe have something on the form asking what information the owner is happy to have available? 

How would the register be used? For example could it help people wanting to breed and check COI?

I am sure I will think of other things aswell but that is it for now.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Dogs name - I don't know how you would differentiate between identical names though? A reference number maybe or create KC style names?


Either a unique KC style name (could be fun) or simply use the dogs PI (in most cases this would be the microchip number which is unique)


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I was thinking microchip number but yes KC style names could be fun


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> How would the register be used? For example could it help people wanting to breed and check COI?


I don't think it would be a reliable source of breeding information as the information wouldn't be verified and would only be owner declared - so open to abuse by the less scrupulous out there. I think Karen's suggestion that this shouldn't be used as a formal record with registration documents is very valid. If anyone wants to breed then they should really be using the breeding skills and knowledge they have (pedigrees, health checks, 'bloodlines' etc) with information direct from any other parties.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dog's name:

Colour:

***:

Whelping date:

Sire: 

Dam:

Breeder:

Breeding mix:

Generation:

Health tests carried out:

Any comments or notes you wish to be kept on record about your dog or its litter:


Any health issues concerning your dog you wish to be kept on record:



As its a pet/owners register I think the info needs to be informative but reasonably basic (if that makes sense)

Will the register be viewable to people searching or would they have to apply to the club for a specific search reason?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

All good so far though doing anything statistical and useful with prose is a challenge. We might need a series of buttons against dam, sire and dog so we can collate data that would include common health tests but also an option for 'Not known' and 'Unsure' as quite a few owners would not be aware of dam and sire testing but would just have 'trusted' (rightly or wrongly) that the breeder was breeding healthy puppies.

The 'Not known' and 'Unsure' bit is actually helpful as it tells us something about buyer understanding and what breeders disclose in a way that makes sense to the buyer. Of course if everyone had a Puppy Contract then they would have all the health testing declared and would know exactly what to put so in a year or two maybe the 'Not knowns' and 'Unsures' would decrease with the take up of the contracts and that could be fed back to BVA.

Were you given a puppy contract?

Were you given an RSPCA Puppy Contract?

The data might not always be reliable either as some may have been told dam or sire was eye tested clear but not understood whether that meant BVA, PRA or indeed seen proof of testing. I think we have to try and collect the health data but be aware of the limitations which is why the database can't inform breeding programmes.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought for the names thing, you could use breeder prefix ( if applicable) Pet name followed by owners surname?
I bet you have been turning over cockapoo database set up in your head all night!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Really great to see everyone starting to work together on this.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

It's great to see how everyone has a desire to pull together on this.

I think that the data that could be collected in this survey will prove really interesting. 

Both from a fun perspective to see where everyone is located, produce a list of top 10 common names etc, but also from a more serious angle to enable statistics to be collected regarding specific breeding bitches, assess the general knowledge of puppy buyers, and establish whether there are certain trends which need to be monitored.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Popular names, not common Jon! :laugh:


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Popular names, not common Jon! :laugh:


Of course - I should know better having gone to school with 6 other Jonathans in my class.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry if I'm being completely think but what would the register be for? Why is one necessary apart from the fun stuff of finding out popular names and population density?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am sure other members may see other benefits but personally I think by being able to collect this amount of data the following things could be seen depending on what information was collected:


variety of crosses
links to common studs or bitches
a view of what health testing is being done (or not done)
an average age of cockapoos 
Patterns of health issues in different crosses (HD, LP or anything we might not be aware of)

It will be very interesting and will prove useful in the future. Although it won't include every single Cockapoo the more owners who add their dog to the database the better.


----------

